# Crazing ?



## George Ingraham (Feb 25, 2012)

Just got this bottle.. Dated 1907.

 Never seen one with these very little short hairline imperfections through out before. They are very consistent though out the body part of the bottle. None at all in the neck, or the underside/flat part of the base. 

 Not sure if these are the result of cooling to quickly after the glass was blown, or something to do with age.. 

 The term "crazing" was suggested to me.. I have heard that used for porcelain, but not glass..  

 Anyone know what these imperfections are caused from ?


----------



## LC (Feb 25, 2012)

Crazing I know as for pottery is caused from changes in Temperatures , as well as if kept in storage and moved around a lot . The biggest cause in my opinion is just happening from age . I have collected McCoy and Hull pottery for years and have seen many pieces of it that was crazed , some minor , some severe . I am blind as a bat , but the piece you are showing if glass looks to be painted . If so the crazing could be in the paint .


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi'ya George,

 Crazing is the word, alright.

 "*Crazing* (aka "crazing lines") - An grouping of short fissures or checks most commonly found in and/or immediately adjacent to the finish (i.e., upper neck) of an true applied finish bottle, though can also be found rarely in some tooled finishes.  It results from the heat differential between the hot applied finishing glass and the cooler neck glass.  Click crazing marks to view an image of a bottle neck/finish with crazing evident." From.






 Is that guy drilled? Is there a carved texture to the face of it?


----------



## bobble (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi George,I'm fairly new to paying attention to what I have as far as bottles go,so forgive the question.Aren't Chinese snuff bottles made from a jadite material?


----------



## George Ingraham (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh gosh... Chinese snuff bottles are made from a great deal of different materials.. Jade being just one of the many stone type materials used.. Then we get into glass, porcelain, organic, and the list goes on, and on.. 

 I enjoy collecting these inside painted glass ones


----------



## George Ingraham (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, thought would share what I have learned in case someone stumbles upon this topic..

 In a nutshell, turns out the glass bottle itself is likely aged to early Qing ( 1662 to 1795 ) and then by some miracle, found it's way into the hands of Chou Lo yuan.. The single most important Middle Period inside painting artist in 1887 ( dated and signed on the bottle ).. 

 This is one rare puppy ! 

 So here is what I learned.... 

 Early Chinese glass tended to suffer from crizzling or 'glass sickness' leading to fine cracks forming in the surface making it look like frosted glass. Due to an incorrect chemical composition notably excess alkali. Sometimes seen on ancient glass. The surface feels moist, and the glass will eventually decompose and crumble. The exception being Chinese glass where it is thought to be less common in post 18th century glass.

 During the early years of Qing glass making, Kangxi through Qianlong (1662-1795), there was much experimentation. Glass was made to resemble other materials like crystal, jade, or marble. The crizzling and bubble pattern seen on the clear bodies also appears to to mimic crystal.

 It is worth noting that such clear glass bottles were intended to be full of snuff powder which would have colored the inner surface, in effect turning into an opaque colored ground. Without the snuff, we are able to appreciate the distinctly positive textural dimension of the crizzling on the interior - a standard on early colorless and transparent glass from the Imperial glassworks, which persisted occasionally into the Qianlong reign and occasionally beyond.

 This condition has been variously described by the Chinese as cracked ice, fish scale, ice crack, fish net, and sea spray.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 29, 2012)

> crizzling


 
 Hey George,

 Thanks for the background on that little painted beauty.

 You might be interested in this slide show from The Corning Museum.

 There's more on crizzling (what a wonderful word) as it relates to Alaskan glass beads Over Here.

 Crizzling has Conservationists Scrambling...




From.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 29, 2012)

It likely also had to do with less predictable anealing practices in addition to the odd glass formula


----------



## George Ingraham (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks surfaceone, 

 That is a great link to Corning .. !


----------

